# shine box



## excalibur (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello All
I would like to buy a couple for gifts and a couple for work and home. Please contact me.

I have seen several great looking shine boxes on here, does anyone sell them and for how much ?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Shine box?


----------



## excalibur (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello
I am not sure, but I may have offended at least one member here, my apologies. I only meant to get in touch with someone whom could make me a nice shoe shine box. I have tried a couple of people on here, but it seems as if they don't frequent this board anymore, so I just posted a forum to see what I could find out, and who could make me a couple, fee for it and etc….. I live in Fort Gibson, OK 74434 so that is where shipping would be.
Thanks


----------



## excalibur (Jul 3, 2013)

That is a cool one above, but I actually liked a couple I saw on this board, with dovetailed edges. Thank you though.


----------

